# Alden's "Barrie Last"



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody have an idea what the Barrie Last is like? What kind of foot it fits best?


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Runs large and wide, good for foot with high instep. Plenty of toe space. Aldem makes open laced shoes on them (goes well with large size). Not an elegant last, but perfect for plain toe blucher, I would say.

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

My experience with the Barrie last supports hreljan's post. I have a pair of the plain toe blucher Oxfords in #8 shell cordovan from Brooks Brothers. They're not elegant, and I doubt they'll ever be in step (ha!) with a fashion season, but they get out two or three times a week.

I'm an 11D in this particular model, with nothing particular about my foot except that it's big. This model fit well off the rack, and I tried it out in a couple of different stores before I pulled the trigger. The initial fit is about the same as the fit four months later.

And, though a few minutes on carpet in a store isn't enough of a basis for comparison, I didn't notice any difference between the Brooks and the Alden models. I went with Brooks because, at the time, it was a better deal than the Alden.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I find the Barrie last to be very generously sized. I wear US size 12D or sometimes 11.5D (so I figure I'm about an 11.75D). I seriously considered buying an Alden model 990, on the Barrie last, in size 11D because it fit me very well. I decided not to buy only because I have a Polo Darlton wingtip, also in shell cordovan, that I like very much and I couldn't see wearing the Alden shoe much because it is very plain. Of course, it's always best to try on a shoe you're considering buying.

Here is what Alden of Carmel says about the various Alden lasts, including the Barrie last:



Best regards,
thinman


----------



## amemovox (Jun 26, 2005)

I echo what has been said. I have two Alden Cordovan shoes with the Barrie last. I wear a 9 1/2 to 10 D width in most shoes. Both Aldens are 9 1/2 d. Roomy but not sloppy! Great fit especially toward the end of the day when the foot naturally swells. I have a high instep and both are bluchers. 

One pair is about 10 years old. Can't remember if these have been sent to be refurbished yet. 

As previously stated, they are not elegant or stylish. Basic workhorses (no pun intended because of the cordovan leather) and chunky because both pair are fitted with the double oak soles.

Truly shoes to last a lifetime.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

The Barrie last is probably Exhibit A in why people brand Alden's as "clunky".


----------



## billiebob (Apr 20, 2005)

I also have the Polo DArlton cordovan in 11D and the Barrie Brooks cordovan in 10.5 D. The Alden 10.5D is a looser fit than the Polo 11D, which is kinda tight.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

As an illustration of "clunkiness" of Barrie last:

I wear a full size larger in Barrie last than Aberdeen last (which is probably the most elegant Alden lasts get). Both shoes fit well. 

Still, the outsole of the shoe on Barrie last is LONGER than the Aberdeen last shoe, despite the FULL one size advantage. There is an outside welt on the blucher, so that accounts for some difference.

-Ex falso quodlibet-


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I wear a 10.5 C. This is my shoe size, including BB cordo pennys, red wing work boots, etc.

I bought a pair of alden calf bluchers on the Barrie last and thought they were about a half size too big. I actually left them in the box for a few days, then constantly wondered if I'd made a terrible mistake as I started to wear them in earnest. I've since become used to them but the posts above are correct--they are not an elegant looking shoe. But to my eye, they are the quintesentially handsome yet understated quality shoe and look superb. BTW, Alden produces a blucher in an analine tanned calf that is in a cordo color and polishes back to a dark shine with no polish much like cordovan. This is the pair I have and I really like them. When they go back for their first rebuild I'll have alden switch them from composite soles to double oak.

I suggest trying both your regular size and a half size smaller. Make sure you get the right width and (IMHO) it is best not to buy one of these D widths that BB sells unless that is your correct width. Make them order what you want in the correct width.

Markus


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> I wear a 10.5 C. This is my shoe size, including BB cordo pennys, red wing work boots, etc.
> 
> ...


Markus, I understand your feelings about your Alden bluchers because I feel the same about my Polo Darlton wingtips. They are wide, made of heavy leather, have an extended sole and all that broguing, yet I think they are quintesentially handsome. I especially like the (brown) color variations and those that are beginning to develop in the shell cordovan leather as it flexes.

Best regards,
thinman


----------



## kolecho (Nov 15, 2004)

I am considering a plain toe blucher in Barrie last, shell cordovan. 

Tried 7.5D. It is a tad long. When I tried 7D, the length is right, but there is little toe space left. Does that mean I need a 7E?


----------



## fishball (Oct 2, 2007)

I think so, I got my 8E from Alden shop in San Francisco, it cost almost the same as in Tassel incl. postage.
Brooks brother have the Alden shell oxford in E size, I think they use the same last, so you can go to try in first.


----------



## kolecho (Nov 15, 2004)

Fishball,

You mean BB in HK has E fitting in shell?


----------



## clothesboy (Sep 19, 2004)

I go down 1/2 size in the Barrie last. The more broguing on the shoe the less inelegant it looks.


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

the barrie last is very large, you have to size down half both in length and width. e.g. 9.5D -> 9D

it is very inelegant, but mostly due to the extended welt of the shoe , making it seem more inelegant than it really is.


----------



## kolecho (Nov 15, 2004)

I want these plain toe Barrie lasted shoes to be my weekend kickass shoes, so some real character is required. I actually think the Barrie last is a great casual shoe last. No sleek weekday oxford look for casual weekend use for me.


----------



## fishball (Oct 2, 2007)

Kolecho,
Yes, I just tried it on this afternoon, in Central. They started their semi-annual sale today.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

kolecho said:


> I want these plain toe Barrie lasted shoes to be my weekend kickass shoes, so some real character is required. I actually think the Barrie last is a great casual shoe last. No sleek weekday oxford look for casual weekend use for me.


I'd like to give a thumbs-up to the Barrie last as well. I typically wear a 9 D or E, and I don't have to change sizes with this last. I could never wear an Aberdeen lasted shoe in any size due to the shape of my foot (wide forefoot, narrow heel). And, while some argue that it is too clunky, I have a pair of black Alden bals on the Barrie last that I think look great (and feel incredibly comfortable!) that I wear with my suits.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

I too prefer the barrie last in both Aldens and BBs, they feel very comfortable to me, narrow heel, but a true size D width, sufficient toe box room ie, does not feel tight. I don't see them as clunky, so could someone who does elaborate on this view. Thanks.


----------



## arenn (Dec 29, 2003)

The Barrie is what I call the "gunboat" last. I think it is better for casual shoes like chukkas. It is unfair to judge the entire Alden range by this however, as there are other lasts for dressier shoes.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

arenn said:


> The Barrie is what I call the "gunboat" last. I think it is better for casual shoes like chukkas. It is unfair to judge the entire Alden range by this however, as there are other lasts for dressier shoes.


I have cap toe and plain toe bluchers on the barrie last and they are sufficiently dressy, not casual at all. This is not to get into a discussion of whether a sleeker bal is dressier than a blucher; what i'm saying is that they are dress shoes, not casual shoes.


----------



## AlonzoMosely2 (Oct 19, 2006)

I find the Barrie last to be way too loose in the heel. I wear Hampton, Copley and Aberdeen lasts in a 13D (or B/D I guess they call it) and they fit OK. A Barrie last in a 12D is still too loose in the heel and I have to tie the laces so tight to get the heel from slipping that it hurts the top of my foot. I love Aldens, but after wasting many hundreds of dollars trying to find a size that fits, I've completely given up on the Barrie last.


----------



## DunninLA (Aug 17, 2007)

hreljan said:


> As an illustration of "clunkiness" of Barrie last:
> 
> I wear a full size larger in Barrie last than Aberdeen last (which is probably the most elegant Alden lasts get). Both shoes fit well.
> 
> ...


I'm confused here.

Are you saying, for example your Aberdeen is 11D and your Barrie is 10D, and the Barrie is still larger? You seem to have said the opposite intially, then reversed yourself


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have several pairs on the Barrie last along with the Aberdeen, Plaza, and Hampton lasts. I also have the PRL Darltons and BB shell. I wear the same size in all the shoes. Although others often size down for Barrie, I don't, but admittedly they fit slightly larger than the other shoes. Nonetheless, no size adjustment is needed for me. 

All the shoes I mentioned fit well and are comfortable to wear except for the pair on the Aberdeen last. The Aberdeens seem to be the right size but they are very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## jmonroestyle (Nov 6, 2006)

If one puts an Alden shoe made on the Barrie last side by side with another Alden shoe made on another Alden last such as the Copley, or Plaza, one would see that the arch length of both shoes (distance from the heel to the widest part of the shoe where the ball of one's foot should sit) is about the same. From the ball foward through the toe box is where the extra length of the Barrie lies. The Barrie has a very large volume, long and wide toe box. This last is ideal for someone with a larger volume foot. However, someone with a low volume foot, may find excess room above the toe area, and just behind the toes. Sizing dowm 1/2 size will take away some of this extra room. However, it will also place the ball of one's foot further forward in the shoe, and it might end up further forward than the widest part of the shoe, which is it's ideal place to be.

Jess


----------



## jrevco (May 9, 2008)

*Barrie Last-happy feet*

I believe the Barrie last is based on that of the Barrie Shoes (made in England), that were produced for their store in New Haven, CT, before it closed some years ago.

Consequently, I've been wearing Alden shoes w/Barrie last, ever since, in a 10-C. I have a high arch and narrow foot, for which I used to wear the Barrie Shoe's model 455, EU size 44 B, 10 1/2, but the Alden 10-C fits perfectly and the Alden 10-B is too narrow.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

I typically wear an 11D, the Barrie last is roomy but not sloppy. The Plaza last is very snug at the ball of my foot, you can see the outer edge of my foot pushing the leather, not beyond the sole of the shoe but, it is a very snug fit. I find the Plaza a little sleaker but appearance wise it looks longer than the Barrie.

I also have the Darlton in an 11D and it fits like a glove in width and length, very comfortable shoe but, I still love the Barrie last for the toe box room.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Barrie v Modified?*

It's sounding like the Modified Last is the Barrie Last with the volume turned up? In other words, the Barrie is midway between a "normal" last and the Modified last?

I wish Alden had pictures and descriptions of their lasts. Allen Edmonds has some, but rather minimal. Wouldn't multiple photos from various angles, as Zappos does, be slick?


----------

